# Doc's American Brown



## Doc (23/9/05)

As discussed in the Welcome back Jayse thread, here is the recipe I've put together (using Designing Great Beers) for my first crack at an American Brown.
I've used the CaraMunich and Black mainly for colour and the fact I have a lot of CaraMunich to get through.
Still not sure on the yeast. I've listed 1026 but may go for WLP051 instead.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's American Brown*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-C American Ale, American Brown Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 35 Max Clr: 69 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.75
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36
Anticipated EBC: 36.7
Anticipated IBU: 46.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.44 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 7.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
12.0 1.05 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
5.0 0.43 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
3.0 0.26 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.80 39.5 60 min.
28.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 6.2 30 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 1.2 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1026 British Cask Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 8.75
Water Qts: 29.59 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 28.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.20 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 33.84 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## wessmith (23/9/05)

Gidday Doc, using JW TAM will always give a real meaty beer. I would use a mash temp of 66C max and reduce the Caramunich a little to 8%. Increase the wheat malt to balance the Cara difference.

Wes


----------



## dr K (23/9/05)

Hi
I have found that East Coast Ale WLP 008 to be an excellent yeast for American Brown. My last AB used WLP008 and Willamette hops, pale malt, crystal and a touch of cararoma, possibly a hint of cara wheat.. I think..the recipe is not with me. I mashed on the high end and got a well balanced malty beer with evident but not overpowering hop character. Love dem Willamettes.

Kurtz


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/9/05)

Doc, personally I would be using Centenial/Chinook or Simcoe for bittering.
Not a fan of Northern Brewer in American beers other than a Steamer!

Good luck!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (23/9/05)

I've got all three of those hops TDA.
Got a preference ?

Also thanks to Wes and dr k. Will adjust the grain bill and I just happen to be propogating WLP008 right now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/9/05)

On recent experiences I would go either Simcoe or Centenial. Simcoe is an unreal bittering hop that leaves a smooth bitter component. Centenials just make it taste more American :super:. Either would be good or a blend of the two Doc?

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse (23/9/05)

Iam with the other addvice given, its deffinetly to much crystal for my liking. Low mash temp is what i use in mine too. Iam a big fan of NB so i don't have any big issue with that but rashies idea of simcoe is top notch.
I use almost double the amount of finishing hops than that, ussually about half as much finishing hops as i would a APA.
Anyway as is the recipe looks great, my only concern really would be us less crystal as Wes noted, which i see you have taken on board.

Happy brewing
Jayse


----------



## Aaron (23/9/05)

I've got an American brown going atm.

Grain bill is mostly pale with a little dark munich and some choc for coulour.

I have bittered with simcoe and finished amarill. Put a fair bit of finishing hops into it. Smelt great when I racked it and tasted nice too.

It's my first so can't contribute too much but Simcoe seems like a great hop.


----------



## Kai (23/9/05)

Hi Doc, thanks for posting the recipe. I always love seeing how differently people can approach the same style. Ignoring my limited experience I'd agree with the suggestions people have made here already.

I bought the grain for an american brown today. It's based on the recipe of the last one I did, which was also my first one, but with a few slight tweaks:

16% 800g JW ale malt
16% 800g pils malt
12% 600g Weyermann munich
4%	200g Weyermann Cara Aroma
2%	100g TF chocolate

200g sugar
1.7kg LME

target gravity 1.050
target bitterness 45 IBU

20g Simcoe 12% AA @ 60
30g Simcoe 12% AA @ 15
30g Simcoe @ flameout

Wyeast 1056 American Ale yeast

This will be the first all-simcoe brew I've done, and I'm really looking forward to the results.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/9/05)

dr K said:


> Hi
> I have found that East Coast Ale WLP 008 to be an excellent yeast for American Brown. My last AB used WLP008 and Willamette hops, pale malt, crystal and a touch of cararoma, possibly a hint of cara wheat.. I think..the recipe is not with me. I mashed on the high end and got a well balanced malty beer with evident but not overpowering hop character. Love dem Willamettes.
> 
> Kurtz
> [post="78916"][/post]​




Oh no!  

Dr Kurtz on the forum! :lol: It's life Jim but not as we know it! :blink: 

BTW Doc. Recipe looks fine. :beerbang: Maybe a different yeast in the Wy. 1056 range would be all I'd change.

Warren -


----------



## jayse (24/9/05)

I see some people prefer the very clean american ale yeast for their american browns. Iam in a different camp altogether i reckon what makes these beers truelly spectacular is using english ale yeasts. My favourite american brown so far was with 1026 cask ale, to this day it is/was one of my best beers ever.
each to there own but i have a vague memory of daniels writting in DGB something to the same affect, ie what makes these beers truelly unique and your own is sellecting a great yeast. I do think it can make all the difference between the beer just being great or it being absolutly amazing. All that said of course which ever yeast you use you still want a very clean fermentation.

Just my two cells worth
Jayse


----------



## dicko (24/9/05)

Kai said:


> This will be the first all-simcoe brew I've done, and I'm really looking forward to the results.
> [post="79158"][/post]​



Hi Kai,
I would be very interested in the results from using all Simcoe.
Up till now I have only used them for bittering with cascade or amarillo for flav/aroma.
Simcoe is a beautiful hop with very smooth bittering and would be my favourite American hop.
Cheers


----------



## Kai (24/9/05)

Jayse,

I wouldn't say I prefer a clean yeast for it, this is the first time I've ever used 1056 in anything. First time round I used the good old standby, the coopers pale ale yeast.

dicko,

Will-do. If you're lucky there might even be a bottle or two spare for your next trip to the big smoke.


----------



## Doc (3/10/05)

I've adjusted the grain bill as per the posts.
I've also changed the hopping schedule and made it a bit more OTT to make it American :lol:
Looking for comments on the hopping schedule. I was also thinking about firing up the hopback with a whole bunch of Cascade flowers in it.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's American Brown*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-C American Ale, American Brown Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 35 Max Clr: 69 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.13
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.49
Anticipated EBC: 34.7
Anticipated IBU: 59.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.54 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 7.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
8.0 0.73 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
9.1 0.83 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
3.0 0.27 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 33.1 60 min.
28.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 15.2 40 min.
28.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.17 9.2 20 min.
28.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 2.4 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP051 California Ale V


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 9.13
Water Qts: 29.62 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 28.03 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.07 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 34.13 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Batz (3/10/05)

Looks nice Doc

I have never brewed an American Brown , all the ingredents you have used are waiting in Batz Brewery now 

I might steal your work here and brew your recipe  

Hope that's cool with you


Batz


----------



## Doc (3/10/05)

No problem Batz. I'd just get any comments on the hop schedule first. Just to make sure it isn't too OTT.
This will be my next brew. Just waiting on the March pump.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (4/10/05)

Thinking about this now, using these four hops together just seems a bit OTT.


> 28.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 33.1 60 min.
> 28.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 15.2 40 min.
> 28.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.17 9.2 20 min.
> 28.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 2.4 10 min.



I think maybe instead of the Simcoe I'll use the Chinook. Also instead of teh Amarillo I'll try the Ahtanum that I haven't used yet and finish with Cascade.

Thoughts ?

Doc


----------



## Kai (4/10/05)

I'd go with simcoe over chinook. I think it's smoother.


----------



## Kai (4/10/05)

Honesty does compel me to qualify though, Doc, that I have a bit of a simcoe obsession at the moment.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/10/05)

Suck it and see Doc. You can always brew a differently hopped version and if the first one doesn't turn out to your tastes then I will take it off of your hands  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (4/10/05)

True TDA and Kai.

So here is the version that should be being brewed this weekend.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's American Brown*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-C American Ale, American Brown Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 35 Max Clr: 69 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.54
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.47
Anticipated EBC: 34.6
Anticipated IBU: 49.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.24 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.52 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.1 4.44 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
9.0 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
7.9 0.44 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
2.9 0.16 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 14.70 35.4 60 min.
18.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 10.9 30 min.
18.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 2.6 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP051 California Ale V


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.54
Water Qts: 29.91 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 28.30 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 5.11 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 32.00 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Doc (8/10/05)

I've brewed early in the morning, late at night, on cold wet winter days, in 35+ degree heat, but never in the middle of a tornado/hurricane. That is what it felt like that hit my house about halfway through the mash this morning. My god, my entire backyard to re-arranged. Luckily the rack/brew sculpture held up. The wind has died down now and the sparge is going well.
Maybe this is the American Brown tribute beer to the US Hurricane survivour's 

Doc


----------



## PostModern (8/10/05)

Awesome wind down here last night. I thought the roof was going to come off. It's settled heaps, but there's no way I'd brew in it. You're a dedicated man, Doc.


----------



## Doc (8/10/05)

Went up the valley earlier and the amount of debris around, plus the number of trees and power lines down is amazing. Look like it was pretty fierce. All calmed down now thank goodness.

Doc


----------



## RobW (8/10/05)

Doc said:


> Maybe this is the American Brown tribute beer to the US Hurricane survivour's
> 
> Doc
> [post="81671"][/post]​



Katrina Brown Ale ?


----------



## T.D. (8/10/05)

We had that wind here too this morning. Did anybody else have a blackout too? I was lying in bed regretting my decision to use an immersion element instead of gas in my setup! But then, about half an hour before I was planniong to start mashing, she came back on again! I just finished then - my first AG lager -= Bohemian Pils. The wort tasted fantastic!

Back to the topic of American Brown Ales though, and I know you've already brewed it, but I thought I would still add my contribution! I agree with Jayse, I much prefer english ale yeasts with brown ales, but it all comes down to personal tastes. I brewed a brown ale recently and its drinking beautifully. Here's a brief outline of the recipe:

24L batch size 
33.2 IBUs
42.2 EBC

50% JW Ale malt
40% JW Dark Munich malt (22 EBC)
8% JW Dark Crystal malt (250 EBC)
2% JW Black Malt (1200 EBC)

25g Willamette FWH
20g POR @ 60 mins
25g Willamette @ flameout

WLP025 Southwold Ale yeast

In a comparative tasting, to my taste buds it was almost a dead ringer for Coopers Dark Ale (slightly more malty flavour).

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## barfridge (8/10/05)

Katrina Brown? I think I went to primary school with her


----------



## Doc (9/10/05)

RobW said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is the American Brown tribute beer to the US Hurricane survivour's
> ...



It is still contained in the fermenter at the moment, so now quite hurricane force (yet). 

Doc


----------



## jayse (9/10/05)

Sounds like you were lucky the power stayed on for your march pumps first day out doc.
How did the hop back setup go?

'Powerage'
Jayse


----------



## Doc (9/10/05)

Ran like a dream Jayse. No problem whatsoever.

Doc


----------



## Doc (18/10/05)

Took a quick sample tonight from primary and it is tasting very nice. Will be racking tomorrow night so I think another sample will be in order 

Doc


----------



## Aaron (18/10/05)

This my American Brown recipe that has just finished bottle conditioning. I actually got a higher gravity due to an efficency increase, i now run at about 72-74%. This beer has come out with a really nice malt and espresso coffee flavour but with a great balance from the hops. This is the first time I have used simcoe hops and I am a convert. A very nice hop.



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: AB
Brewer: Aaron 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.77 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 18.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 36.3 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 36.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 18.1 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 7.3 % 
0.11 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
25.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 39.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (1 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc  
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [CulturYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.51 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 13.77 L of water at 72.7 C 66.0 C 90 min 

This recipe owes credit to Kai. I tasted his and was inspired to make one myself. I also had a look at his recipe prior to making mine.


----------



## Doc (23/11/05)

Doc said:


> True TDA and Kai.
> 
> So here is the version that should be being brewed this weekend.
> 
> ...




Cracked the keg tonight.
Poured a glass and got the wonderful hop aroma. The hopback definitely did its job well on this one. Definitely tastes like more that 50 IBU too.
Once you get through the inital bitterness it is a great beer. 
Will be doing some more experiments with American Browns.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (23/11/05)

any changes you'd recommend Doc? I'm looking to do this one myself very soon...


----------



## Doc (23/11/05)

No changes at the moment Ross.
I'll give it another week or so of cold conditioning in the keg and see how it develops before comtemplating any changes.

Beers,
DR


----------



## Ross (10/12/05)

Doc said:


> No changes at the moment Ross.
> I'll give it another week or so of cold conditioning in the keg and see how it develops before comtemplating any changes.
> 
> Beers,
> ...



Doc,

I'm planning a brown next - any update on your recipe?....


----------



## Ross (10/12/05)

Come up with the below so far - any comments anyone?

American Brown Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/12/2005 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 69.9 % 
0.50 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 6.2 % 
0.25 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 5.3 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 3.1 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90%] (60 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 40.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 22.8 SRM Color: Color


----------



## Doc (10/12/05)

Just gone and pulled a pint, to have a taste.
It is tasting great. If anything I'd back off on the Simcoe bittering addition a bit (bring it back to say 25-30 IBU. It is a little harsh at 35IBU on the back of the pallet.
If you have a hopback, use it on this brew. The aroma I'm getting from mine is awesome.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (10/12/05)

Doc said:


> Just gone and pulled a pint, to have a taste.
> It is tasting great. If anything I'd back off on the Simcoe bittering addition a bit (bring it back to say 25-30 IBU. It is a little harsh at 35IBU on the back of the pallet.
> If you have a hopback, use it on this brew. The aroma I'm getting from mine is awesome.
> 
> ...



doc,

what hops did you use in the hopback?
I'm not a big fan of simcoe for bittering - seemed to give me a lot of grapefruit...


----------



## Doc (10/12/05)

I used Cascade flowers in the hopback Ross.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wessmith (10/12/05)

Ross, I would cut out one of the crystal malts and add in around 3% of crystal wheat. This will help dry out the flavour profile - this is going to be a pretty full on meaty beer.

Wes


----------



## Ross (11/12/05)

wessmith said:


> Ross, I would cut out one of the crystal malts and add in around 3% of crystal wheat. This will help dry out the flavour profile - this is going to be a pretty full on meaty beer.
> 
> Wes
> [post="96802"][/post]​



Wes,

Had already bought the grain when you posted - so changed yeast to get a bit more attenuation & mashed in this morning at 64c

American Brown Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 11/12/2005 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 73.4 % 
0.50 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.25 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 3.1 % 
25.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 31.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 44.9 IBU 
Est Color: 21.5 SRM


----------



## Stuster (6/2/06)

I was planning on doing an American Brown for my next beer and I was wondering if you have any suggestions based on your extensive tasting research Doc? Ross? anybody else?

:beer:


----------



## wee stu (6/2/06)

Stuster said:


> I was planning on doing an American Brown for my next beer and I was wondering if you have any suggestions based on your extensive tasting research Doc? Ross? anybody else?
> 
> :beer:
> [post="106823"][/post]​




Very timely Stuster, American Brown is one of the four new styles to be added to this year's ANAWBS (Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show). Watch this space for more details and full guideline specs over the next month or so.

Here's hoping a number of the talented AHB American Brown fans enter, it could be cracker of a class to win, or judge for that matter  .


----------



## Aaron (6/2/06)

wee stu said:


> Here's hoping a number of the talented AHB American Brown fans enter, it could be cracker of a class to win, or judge for that matter  .
> [post="106825"][/post]​


I will put my hand up to judge it. Unless I enter one.

I'm not sure if it is on here but see if you can find Kai's recipe. He won AABC with it last year and it's a top drop. It is a great style.

I use a fairly standard dark grain bill. Base ale malt, some choc, some crystal. I really like Simcoe in my brown, an idea I got from Kai, it has those nice American flavours but is a little more subtle than the likes of Cascade which I find a little harsh in a brown.


----------



## Ross (6/2/06)

Stuster said:


> I was planning on doing an American Brown for my next beer and I was wondering if you have any suggestions based on your extensive tasting research Doc? Ross? anybody else?
> 
> :beer:
> [post="106823"][/post]​



Stuster,

My recipe above has turned out absolutley gorgeous IMO - My first though & just entered in the Beerfest, so I'll wait for the judges comments... :blink: 

cheers Ross


----------



## wee stu (8/2/06)

Aaron said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Here's hoping a number of the talented AHB American Brown fans enter, it could be cracker of a class to win, or judge for that matter  .
> ...



Having tasted your's last night Aaron, and remembering Kai's beauty as well as a credible version Boots and I split and fermented with different yeast strains last year I reckon this could become a standout competition class at ANAWBS this year, especially if we can persuade Ross, Doc and the rest to commit to it too.


----------



## Ross (8/2/06)

wee stu said:


> I reckon this could become a standout competition class at ANAWBS this year, especially if we can persuade Ross, Doc and the rest to commit to it too.
> [post="107331"][/post]​



No need for persuasion, I'll be there :beer:


----------

